# CRYP - BetaShares Crypto Innovators  ETF



## Dona Ferentes (4 November 2021)

CRYP, the BetaShares Crypto Innovators ETF has started trading on the ASX today.

The new BetaShares fund, like ProShares *Bitcoin Strategy ETF *(NYSE: BITO). in the US, will not directly put investors' money into cryptocurrencies.

 Instead, it will “_aim to track_” the *Bitwise Crypto Industry Innovators 30 Index* before fees and expenses.



> “CRYP’s index is designed to capture the full breadth of the crypto ecosystem by providing exposure to pure-play crypto companies, those whose balance sheets are held at least 75% in crypto-assets, and diversified companies with crypto-focused business lines,” states the BetaShares website.




According to Bitwise, the top 3 holdings in the index as of October 28 were:

*Galaxy Digital Holdings Ltd *(TSE: GLXY): 12.95%
*Coinbase Global Inc *(NASDAQ: COIN): 11.15%
*MicroStrategy Incorporated* (NASDAQ: MSTR): 9.79%


----------



## DB008 (9 November 2021)

Up 7% today a few days after listing. 

Will be very interesting to see how this goes up with Bitcoin about to start a bull run.

If btc goes from currently 90k (AUD) to $150k, will cryp x2?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 December 2021)

CRYP has been interred below $10, for the first time since listing a month ago. _Nice way to lose 20% if you got excited 3 weeks ago_ !

The boys from BetaShares have been doing the rounds, at talkfests for punters and planners. There is a wbinar out and some slides
  (1 hour)


			https://www.betashares.com.au/files/webinar/2112-CRYP-webinar.pdf


----------



## frugal.rock (4 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Nice way to lose 20% if you got excited 3 weeks ago_ !



And -20% probably just grew to -40%, come Monday morning...
5 hour bars... eeek!
On the hourly, price has stabilised out for now, but not holding my breath on it being the bottom... yet.




15 minute bars indicate a possible next leg down forming...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> CRYP, the BetaShares Crypto Innovators ETF will not directly put investors' money into cryptocurrencies.
> 
> Instead, it will “_aim to track_” the *Bitwise Crypto Industry Innovators 30 Index* before fees and expenses. According to Bitwise, the top 3 holdings in the index as of October 28 were:
> 
> ...




So, no Bitcoin, or Ethereum or any fangled pseudo-currency.  But if the gold ain't there, the pick and shovel suppliers will get hit, anyhow

Down 12.75% today after the weekend. Now $8.69


----------



## Faramir (7 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> CRYP has been interred below $10, for the first time since listing a month ago. _Nice way to lose 20% if you got excited 3 weeks ago_ !
> 
> The boys from BetaShares have been doing the rounds, at talkfests for punters and planners. There is a wbinar out and some slides
> (1 hour)
> ...




I finally watched this presentation yesterday. I actually stopped watching after 1-2 minutes and had it playing in the background whilst I was ironing. It went completely over my head. I had no idea whether or not their claims were correct or not correct. Ironing seemed more important at that time.

Not sure if I should continue to subscribing to Livewire YouTube feeds. I never pay attention, I don’t understand what most fund managers are talking about. At least my skateboard and surfing are more interesting to me.


----------



## Faramir (7 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> But if the gold ain't there, the pick and shovel suppliers will get hit, anyhow



Normal pick and shovels can dig silver, lead, other metals, even help with gardening and maybe horse manure as well. Are these types of ‘pick and shovels’ so bound up with this coin based technology that it cannot be used for any other block chain technology?

Maybe “my“ Shovel is so much better than your simple shovel from Bunnings because only “my“ shovel can dig gold while yours is stuck with horse manure 😂. Therefore, someone must pay much more for “my“ shovel.

Sorry, my post is showing a lack of understanding.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 January 2022)

I have selected CRYP in this Feb monthly comp
My reasoning is Simple
Diverging Technical Instruments as seen in the charts


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I have selected CRYP in this Feb monthly comp
> My reasoning is Simple
> Diverging Technical Instruments as seen in the charts



Best of luck. I hope you are in with the leaders in the home straight with that entry. It would liven ASF up no end. 

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (31 January 2022)

If this ETF floats your boat, its less than half the price it was 3 months ago.
~


----------



## PZ99 (1 February 2022)

This ETF performs very well... 


Spoiler: Clicky



on the daily shorts report


----------



## qldfrog (1 February 2022)

PZ99 said:


> This ETF performs very well...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clicky
> ...



a master of the platform I can see


----------



## Ann (1 February 2022)

Sorry to trouble you @Captain_Chaza it looks like there may be some dark clouds coming over the horizon, should we batten down the hatches?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (1 February 2022)

No Way !!   

Brave and Loyal 1st Mate Ann
Just put your wet weather gear on and hold on tight
I have signed on  for the whole month (ie: FEB) in this Competition
But In real life I am in for at least the next 4 years
These Cripto Assets  seem to work in ~ 4 year cycles after the bottom

Bon Voyage and Stay well


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 February 2022)

Well we have just broken thru those dark clouds you refereed to
I hope you are on board
Please send me your private Email Address
Is this is permitted on this forum

I have a few very  personnel thoughts


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 May 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> And -20% probably just grew to -40%, come Monday morning....



The only innovation that CRYP seems to have pulled off is timing to launch such that it's downhill all the way 

Now $3.36 and down a further 15%.

Oh to be a true believer.

(DNH)


----------



## JohnDe (27 June 2022)

Might be coming of the bottom, or just riding todays wave. $0.080 (3.17%)



> *Does the ASX-listed Betashares CRYP ETF invest in Bitcoin?*​Unlike a few crypto ETFs that launched on Cboe Australia recently, the ASX-listed CRYP does not invest directly in *Bitcoin* (CRYPTO: BTC) or any of the range of altcoins.
> 
> Instead, it provides ASX investors exposure to a range of crypto mining and blockchain-related companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## So_Cynical (27 June 2022)

Like many stocks and funds may well be close to bottom, watching with interest.


----------



## JohnDe (10 November 2022)

A few days ago, I come across info that pointed to crypto coin, specifically Bit Coin, having reached close to the bottom. 

Today it drops again.

Is this the bottom


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 November 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Is this the bottom



No.  only thing saving it is a weak AUD


----------



## JohnDe (10 November 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> No.  only thing saving it is a weak AUD
> View attachment 148997




Have to agree with you.

I also think that security is on the mind of many potential buyers.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2023)

Posted elsewhere. 
Main gist belongs here. 



frugal.rock said:


> Not fully on topic but the timing of posting is interesting in relation to today's move on the crypto ETF
> *CRYP*.
> 
> I don't see a reason for it except
> ...


----------

